# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Fruit: goji bes stopt kanker en verzacht menopauze

## FRANCOIS580

*Fruit: goji bes stopt kanker en verzacht menopauze*

Fruit en vooral alle soorten bessen houden je gezond én in conditie. Bessen passen in ieder gezond dieet. Ze brengen je zo weer op streefgewicht en helpen je dit ook te behouden. Stuk voor stuk hebben al deze bessen een positieve invloed op tal van aandoeningen, en zeker niet van de minsten. De goji bes heeft een diep rode kleur en is ongeveer net zo groot als een rozijn. Ze smaken als een kruising tussen een cranberry en een kers.
De goji bes bezit zelfs de kracht bezitten om de groei van tumoren en het ontstaan en de ontwikkeling van kanker af te remmen en zelfs te stoppen. Wat is deze geneeskrachtige goji bes nu precies en tegen welke ziekten is deze in staat ons beschermen? 

De piepkleine en bijzonder kleurrijke goji bes wordt zelfs door wetenschappers als écht super fruit beschouwd. Deze besjes worden in de Chinese geneeskunde al eeuwenlang succesvol ingezet tegen vele ongemakken en aandoeningen. Deze goji bessen of Lycium Barbarum staan dan ook dagelijks op het menu van iedere Chinees die met zijn gezondheid begaan is. 
Goji besjes zijn bijzonder lekker en zijn op gezondheidsvlak vergelijkbaar met de zo geprezen mangosteen. Net als deze mangosteen zijn goji besjes opvallend rijk aan allerlei vitamines, mineralen, aminozuren, antioxidanten en aan tal van andere levensbelangrijke voedingstoffen. 

*Dagelijks gebruik*
In de Chinese geneeskunde worden deze goji bessen nu al eeuwenlang in tal van geneesmiddelen verwerkt. Ze worden hun genezende kracht ook bij ons meer en meer erkend en gewaardeerd. Vanwege hun gezonde eigenschappen zijn deze besjes uiteraard ook geschikt voor het dagelijks gebruik in de keuken. Ze kunnen onder meer gebruikt worden in soep, thee, en in smoothies. 

*Gojibessen houden je jong*
Goji bessen, verwerkt in gezichtsmaskers, houden je huid vrij van ouderdomsrimpels en kraaienpootjes. Dankzij hun hoge concentratie aan anti- oxydanten houden ze immers je huid jong, stralend en fluweelzacht.
Deze bessen passen in ieder gezond dieet, bezorgen je een gezonde en deugddoende slaap, en zijn zelfs doeltreffend tegen allerlei huidaandoeningen, huiduitslag, acné en jeugdpuistjes. De bessen stimuleren ook de werking van je lever en je nieren en zijn zo uitstekende ontgifters.

*Extra energie en levenslust*
Naast hun hoge dosis anti- oxydanten die je tegen de schadelijke vrije radicalen beschermen, bevatten deze goji besjes naast een hoge dosis vitamine C dat zorgt voor een hogere weerstand, ook selenium en germanium. Goji bessen zijn ook rijk aan waardevolle proteïnen. Eet daarom dagelijks een handjevol van deze wonderbessen voor meer energie en levenslust. Ze worden door de Chinezen niet voor niets 'happy of smiley berries' genoemd...

*Superfruit*
Net als noni, mangosteen, ananas, de acaïbes, granaatappel, framboos, gedroogde pruimen, blauwe en zwarte bessen, behoren deze goji besjes tot een beperkte categorie van superfruit. Dat hebben ze te danken aan hun gecombineerde voedingsstoffen als vitaminen, 21 mineralen (zink, ijzer, koper, calcium, geranium, selenium en fosfor) , achttien aminozuren en acht essentiële aminozuren, polysacchariden en antioxidanten, die in al dit superfruit geconcentreerd en in grote dosissen aanwezig zijn. Zo bevat de goji bes.../...

Lees verder...

----------

